# The wife got her Yak.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

All by herself. The boys and I have been Yakking for a few years now, Kim went with us enough to know she liked it. But, the OK Prowler 13's were a little intimidating for her, she tried a Redfish 10, easier to handle but, it wags its tail when an adult paddles it. So she tried the OK Venus 11 and loved it. So any way I get a call on Wednesday, She was at Appomattox River Outfitters and had just bought a PURPLE Venus, Aqua Bound Low angle touring paddle and vest. You gotta love a woman with spirit. I just went and picked the thing up . . . it is very purple, it's her boat not mine. Anyway, she said that Vick and the Staff at ARO were very helpful and Got her "Rigged Up". Thanks Guys.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

my wife has a Venus 11 too. I also have OK Prowler 13 and she liked that well enough but wanted one a little smaller. She also likes taking it in the surf and the shorter yak works better for that too. My daughter got a pink one.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Purple!!!
Throw it away. Just le me (me only) know when and where you are doing it. 

Post the pictures of your family outing. Seeing happy family makes me feel good.

joe


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats to your wife on the new puple Venus ride and also to you for getting a new yakking partner that is going to out fish you if she fishes You all have fun!
I miss the Back River going to have to hit it one day.:fishing:.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Let us know what she thinks, particulary how dry, stable and fast it is.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Kim really Likes the Venus 11. Paddled all over The Newpoint area over the 4th, about 12 hours of seat time. I am kinda used to the 13 and the 11 seems a little Tippy for me, but then again she is smaller. As far as Dry, It's is an Ocean Kayak, they are wet.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Wilber said:


> Kim really Likes the Venus 11. Paddled all over The Newpoint area over the 4th, about 12 hours of seat time. I am kinda used to the 13 and the 11 seems a little Tippy for me, but then again she is smaller. As far as Dry, It's is an Ocean Kayak, they are wet.


Thanks, the guys at Appomattox said the same thing. My wife was all for one when she saw the colors, when I told her it wast as dry as her manta ray or as fast she didnt like them anymore. The guys at appomattox believe that next year there will be more "girly" colors on other yaks. They told me to wait a few weeks and see what the new 2012 models had to offer. For now she isnt giving up here Manta Ray for anything though


----------

